# انا اعلم حقا



## mera22 (11 مارس 2010)

انا اعلم حقا انني قد تزايدت في الخطايا لكنها ما تغلب حنانك او تكثر عليصلاحك انت رحمت المستحقين فمد يدك وارحمني انا الغير مستحق فانا واثق من رحمتك اني متمرغ في حماه الخطيه اشاء ان انهض وما استطيع لان حمل الخطيه قد اثقلني امين

صلوا لاجل ضعفي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مارس 2010)

امين

صلاة طيبة 
ليتقبلها الله منك ومنا 
تحيتي​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 مارس 2010)

امين 

صلاه جميله 

ربنا معاكى ويحافظ علكى


----------



## mera22 (13 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم


----------



## youhnna (13 مارس 2010)

اميييييييييييييين
ربنا يرحمنا ويعيننا​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*
آميـــــــــــــــــن

آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

​*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mera22 (16 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الجميل الرب معكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميـــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

بابا يسوع حنين بس احتمى فيه ذاك الحصن الحصين


----------



## mera22 (18 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرائع الرب معكم


----------



## christianbible5 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا اعلم حقا انني قد تزايدت في الخطايا لكنها ما تغلب حنانك او تكثر عليصلاحك انت رحمت المستحقين فمد يدك وارحمني انا الغير مستحق فانا واثق من رحمتك اني متمرغ في حماه الخطيه اشاء ان انهض وما استطيع لان حمل الخطيه قد اثقلني امين
> 
> صلوا لاجل ضعفي


 
*الرب يباركك اختي...*

*صلاتك رائعة...*

*اجل يا رب اعطنا القوة لنسبحك في كل وقت... ولا ندع فرصة للشيطان ان يقترب منا...*

*شكرا لك على الصلاة...*

*اتمنى لكم يوما سعيدا مع الرب يسوع...*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

+امين++امين+امين+


----------

